# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Panax kullandım madur oldum, şimdi başım ağrıyor, tansiyon ve kolesterolum fı

## anau2

*Kibarlı Panax kullandım madur oldum, şimdi başım ağrıyor, tansiyon ve kolesterolum fırladı*
Sayın Gökçek, emekli öğretmenim ve yaşım da 63'dür. Çok uzun süredir sizin takipçinizim. Kalbimde sol arterde %60-70 oranında tıkanma olduğu anjiyo ile belirlendi. Doktor by-pass veya stent önerdi. Fakat ben kabul etmedim. Zaten benden 60.TL muayene hoca farkı, anjiyodan da bilekten olduğu için 100.TL. fark aldılar. Daha doğrusu adamlar bende pek güven sağlamadılar. Sonra tansiyon ilacı, kan sulandırıcı ve kolesterol düzenleyici üç ilaç verdiler ve ömür boyu bunları düzenli kullanacaksın dediler. Fakat ben bu ilaçları hiç kullanmadım. Çünkü yan etkilerinin yararlarından daha çok olduğu yazılıyordu.Daha önce Mustafa Eraslan'ın çıkardığı klavis panax'tan 90'lık altı kutu bitirmeme rağmen bir yararını görmedim artı bende baş ağrısı yapmaya başlayınca bıraktım. Ve Kibarlı Panax hakkında araştırma yapınca Kibarlı Ürünlerinden ölenler olunca doğrusu çok korktum. Ben herkesin bu tür ürünleri kullanmadan önce sikayetvar.com ve tuketicihaklari.biz gibi sitelere bir göz atmaları ve benim gibi hemen almamalarını tavsiye ederim. Zira Sağlığınızı kaybederseniz tekrar toparlanmak çok çok ağır olabilir. Ben bu felaketi yaşadım diğer hastalarında aynı şekilde madur olmamaları için bu açıklamayı yazmak istedim.Şimdi ibrahim Gökçek bey adınızı bir arkadaşımdan öğrendim ona ürünleriniz çok iyi gelmiş ve stent taktırmasına gerek kalmamış.Bende kalp sol arter tıkanıklığı, karaciğer yağlanması, yüksek kolesterol ve yüksek tansiyon var ve bunlar için sizin önerileriniz bekliyorum. Sizin panax forte veya ginseng forte adıyla çıkardığınız bitki extresi tabletleri ilgimi çekti.Saygılarımla.

Kaynak: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...n_v-11775.html

----------

